# Cooking chicken



## Katia7 (Mar 19, 2005)

I had some chicken at Whole Foods today and theirs is so soft and flaky YUM! Mine is always harder and kind of chewy. I cook it in a pan. Is that because they add fat to it?
Is there a way I can make it not so hard and chewy without adding fat to it? All I have to use is a cooking pan or a pot (no oven or grill).

Thanks


----------



## Du (Mar 19, 2005)

Why not olive oil and garlic?


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 19, 2005)

For the meals I shouldn't add fats. (the ones I take fish oil with)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

pam cooking spray?


or

lighty coat a pan with some olive oil.  place the chicken in it.  add a small amount of water to cover the bottom of the pan.  then begin cooking.  after a few minutes.  dump the water out in the sink, place the pan back on the burner, lower the flame and cover it.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> For the meals I shouldn't add fats. (the ones I take fish oil with)




a small amount of oil will get cooked off.  or dumped out if you do it my way.

or use cooking spray.


----------



## curiousity (Mar 19, 2005)

Want soft and easy made chicken?  Here is what I do:

I grab a bag of frozen tenderloins from Costco.  I throw the entire bag into a crockpot and set it on low.  I also throw in two jars of Jalapeno and Lime Salsa that I grabbed from Trader Joe's.  Let it cook for a day, stirring around 3 or 4 times throughout the day.  Next morning take the chicken out and put it in containers for the week.  Now you have a bunch of almost overly moist chicken with a hint of jalapeno and lime.  Mix with whatever you want to.  It is one of the easiest ways to cook chicken, IMO.


 can you tell that I'm a bachelor?


----------



## ReelBigFish (Mar 19, 2005)

cook in microwave for 4 to 5 mins. wrapped in a wet paper towel. Mine is always nice an juicy.


----------



## LAM (Mar 19, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I had some chicken at Whole Foods today and theirs is so soft and flaky YUM! Mine is always harder and kind of chewy. I cook it in a pan. Is that because they add fat to it?
> Is there a way I can make it not so hard and chewy without adding fat to it? All I have to use is a cooking pan or a pot (no oven or grill).
> 
> Thanks



I've never really paid attention to the cooked food at Whole Foods.  but I know it makes a huge difference when cooking broiling chicken breasts when the skin is still on while cooking.  I usually get some chicken breasts with the skin and cook them when I need a little something tastier to eat.


----------

